# panneretti builders



## steveedmunds (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello everyone wondered if anybody has heard any bad news re pannerreti builders in cyprus. I have purchased a new build 2 bed apartment on Arcadia Gardens Geriskipou near Paphos, due to complete feb 2011. Heard a rumour that all is not well.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steveedmunds said:


> Hello everyone wondered if anybody has heard any bad news re pannerreti builders in cyprus. I have purchased a new build 2 bed apartment on Arcadia Gardens Geriskipou near Paphos, due to complete feb 2011. Heard a rumour that all is not well.


Hi Steve,

You could try going onto our sister forum where there is a lot more in the way of discussions specifically about property and developers etc.

http://www.propertycommunity.com/forum/


Regards
Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry gave the wrong link. I have given the right one now. There are a lot of disgruntled property purchasers who go on there and discuss their problems with developers and there have been a lot of discussions regarding your developer.


----------

